# Comparing city topography - DO NOT MAKE CITY v CITY!!!



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

OMG! :O That's beautiful!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Monterrey, Mexico, one hell of a place to put a city










imageshack.us


















Thanks to Avolar Alto, Carlos Bravo
www.photobucket.com


















www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com










www.photobucket.com















www.photobucket.com







x
www.photobucket.com









www.photobucket.com










www.photobucket.com








arkhangelo,www.photobucket.com









imageshack.us








imageshack.us










imageshack.us









www.photobucket.com







...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

mawr:

Rio









http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com










Alesund, Norway










Guilin, China population 1 million


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul, photo taken from Satellite 

the Bosphorus in Istanbul

İzmir, Turkey


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Doesn't quite compete, I know...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeacey/5046211155/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djmdjmdjm/5315375113/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Medellin - The Aburra Valley in the Andes Mountains


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow, Sydney really is complicated - and so much coastline that makes


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

the worlds highest major city, La Paz, Bolivia, population 2.3 million, lies at 12,000 ft. 
One suburb is higher at 13,615 ft - imagine climbing to the top of the Alps - Mont Blanc - and instead of an icy summit to plant your flag
you find a city of 900,000 people happily living at altitude. That would be 'El Alto'.





































Rem Sepozhnikov, www.tiwy.com
















www.tiwy.com










http://cache.virtualtourist.com, www.caminandosinrumbo.com























http://aainter10.files.wordpress.com, www.flickr.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

and the opposite end of the spectrum...
Malé, Maldives, the worlds flattest country hundreds of miles from mainland India, highest point 8 feet above sea level.

When the 2007 tsunami struck the entire country became part of the sea. 
The island was so low lying and flat the water swept directly through the streets and straight out the other side (thus lessening any damage).









http://barefootpilot.blogspot.com/2010/07/madoogali-north-male-atoll-and-capital.html
http://upload.wikimedia.org


www.billseye.ca








http://cache.virtualtourist.com















ttp://shaheeilyas.com








http://raultram.files.wordpress.com








www.travelindiapictures.ne









nearby islands


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*...and out of all of these, the best Ive ever seen has to be this place in Yemen:*


THIS REALLY HAS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED






Still don't know the name of it (it's not the more famous Sana'a nor Shibam)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Lugano is probably the Swiss city with the most interesting topography. It is sometimes called the Rio of Switzerland (of course the city is much much smaller).




























Lucerne could be considered as well the city is IMO the most beautiful in Switzerland.



























Zermatt tops both of them, but only has ~6000 inhabitants.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

monterrey surroundings are amazing!

I like most San Francisco, Vancouver, Sydney and Rio for their mix between city and sea and even nature.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Can't talk about cities and topography without mentioning Quito in Ecuador. Many cities are located by the mountains but only a few are actually located ON the mountain like Quito.

Quito is nested on a narrow crescent basin on the slopes of a volcano in the Western Andean range:










The topography of Quito is nothing but extreme. Because the city is above the base of the Andes ranges, you get amazing views of the snow capped volcanoes of both the Western and Eastern Andean Range:

Mount Cotopaxi:


















Mount Cayambe:


















Mount Antisana:









More of Quito's extreme topography:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

^^Great topography indeed!

I have a mix between mountains, desert, green valleys and the pacific ocean...

Arica in the north of Chile


Arica, Chile por meckleychina, en Flickr


100_0708 por wfoliveira, en Flickr


Morro de Arica por Pablo Espinoza Rodríguez, en Flickr


Morro de Arica. Arica, Chile. por Marco A. Martínez M., en Flickr


Two Tickets to Paradise por pulloa, en Flickr


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Los Angeles


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Mas de Los Angeles... Hollywood skyline in the background


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I fell in love with Lugano when I visited.
But most Swiss cities have amazing topography.


Innsbruck, Austria is quite breathtaking as well:


----------



## lneliorod (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice diversity, nice cities, all of ´em.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't forget italian cities like Genova, Naples, Turin, Palermo...based on high density and stunning surroundings...i can't post pics right now, i will in the future...


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

Phoenix, Arizona


















Greater Los Angeles, California










Greater San Fransico, CA


























El Paso, Texas


















Aden, Jemen


----------

